# Singlehanded Sailing - Interesting Read



## Tanley (Aug 20, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted before, so my apologies if it is redundant.

From Andrew Evans

http://sfbaysss.org/tipsbook/SinglehandedTips.pdf


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

I have never seen it before.....so thanks.


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

Great post.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm perusing through this now... pretty interesting so far.


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

Great post thanks ! had to stop reading it to post this lol ...


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 23, 2007)

Great post

Thanks!


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

Saved it - many thanks for the link


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Some really interesting stuff


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks for posting it 

I am reading it, it is a nice book, but as it is said on the forward by Bruce Schwab: "There are many recipes for successful solo sailing; as many as the actual sailors who do it. And there are many different levels of personal priorities. However many, many of the same mistakes are made over and over by those new to the sport, and by those who simply think they have it already figured out. Most of those mistakes can be prevented by carefully
analyzing what Andy has put together".

I guess that solo sailing has much of a personal experience and as we all are different, solo sailing will be a different experience for each one. It is also on a perspective of an amateur solo sailor that sails an old boat and that puts him closer to many people on this forum. I find he exaggerates a lot when he says : With this number of trips under my keel, it is reasonable to guess that I am one of the more experienced singlehanded sailors in the world. Not in miles, but certainly in number of times I’ve left the dock, number of tacks, number of gybes, spinnaker launches and douses, and number of learning experiences.

There are out there many sailors with many thousand hours of solo sailing, many transats and several circumnavigations, crossing some of the wildest seas on the planet. I guess he wanted to say that he is one of the most experienced among the "amateurs" .

Regards

Paulo


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

PCP--

I doubt that Bruce could be considered an "amateur", given his record and experiences.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

> With this number of trips under my keel, it is reasonable to guess that I am one of the more experienced singlehanded sailors in the world. Not in miles, but certainly in number of times I've left the dock, number of tacks, number of gybes, spinnaker launches and douses, and number of learning experiences.


I haven't read the book, but, maybe he was trying to point out that with a singlehanded race you may only launch once, land once, and tack or jibe a few times in the middle, yet, get many, many miles.


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

sailingdog said:


> I doubt that Bruce could be considered an "amateur", given his record and experiences.


Bruce is a great guy and true professional.

I think PCP was questioning Andrew Evans's claim that he (Evans) was "one of the more experienced singlehanders in the world." I agree that it may be a bit of hyperbole, but he's just trying to establish his credibility as the author of such a treatise. But I don't think he's really trying to convince his readers -- rather I think he's trying to convince himself that what he has to say has value and that the project of writing this book was a worthwhile endeavor.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

sailingdog said:


> PCP--
> 
> I doubt that Bruce could be considered an "amateur", given his record and experiences.


Sailingdog,

I agree... and that was just my point

The book and that affirmation about being *"one of the more experienced singlehanded sailors in the world"* is not from Bruce. He knows that he has a lot of experience and I believe he knows also that there are others more experienced than him. He is not an amateur. He is one of the Americans with more sailing experience as a solo sailor and one of the best but the book is not from Bruce Schwab. He only wrote the Forward for it

Now, that was just a side comment, the book seems pretty interesting to me.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

Funny, I came across that link a few months ago, forgot about it and finally downloaded the PDF last week. Just finished reading through it two days ago. I had the same thoughts about his comment on his experience. While I thought it somewhat self-serving, he does make a valid point that he has done this hundreds of times. I did learn a few things and thought some of the techniques he uses were interesting.
That said, I thought he used wayyyyyy to many quotes, and lengthy ones at that, in order to get his point(s) across or maybe just to fill up pages.
Couldn't hurt for folks to read if for no other reason than to get a different point of view.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 23, 2007)

catamount said:


> Bruce is a great guy and true professional.
> 
> I I agree that it may be a bit of hyperbole, but he's just trying to establish his credibility as the author of such a treatise.


Don't forget......he IS a lawyer! 

Great read in any case, and he certainly seems to have ample experience. I'm grateful that he's taken the time to share some of it with us. I'll give him a "pass" on the hyperbole!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Great post--thanks for the link.

Gary


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

Toward the end the author comments,



Andrew Evans said:


> *International Medical Guide for Ships*: Available for free download from the world Health Organization at www.who.int.


I found this: E-book International Medical Guide for Ships. Third Edition - WHO - OMS - which was decidedly un-free.

Anybody know where you can get a free copy? I don't need it badly enough to pay for it.


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

Try this link: http://whqlibdoc.who.int/publications/2007/9789240682313_eng.pdf

It's about 5.3 megabytes, and all 489 pages.


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks catamount for the link 

OP that was a verry usefull read !


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm still reading the book, but, any specific critiques of his singlehanding methods? Looks like a lot of very good information in one place.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

He recommended a few things I would like to try:

1) Run jib sheets to the windward winch.

2) Launch spinnaker from a point just forward of the cockpit.

I remember that there were one or two things that I disagreed with, probably minor points, and I don't remember what they were. If I remember it I'll post about it. Otherwise it was generally good advice.


----------



## FoolishMuse (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the posts guys. I appreciate the comments. In fact this is the only place I've had any real questions at all.

In answer to your points, I did qualify my hyperbolic statement with the qualifier "number of times I've left the dock..." etc, rather than number of miles.

While I'm sure there are singlehanded sailors who have left the dock more than 700 times, there are probably not too many. If you add in that I do it in nearly all weather conditions 12 months a year, and that I fly my spinnaker 95% of the time, that number would get even smaller. I do believe that doing ten 3-hour sails gives more valuable experience than one 30-hour sail.

And while I'm sure there are sailors who have raced singlehanded more than 200 times, there are probably not too many. I am only able to get that many races in because I race against fully crewed boats. How many singlehanders have done 200 aggressive race starts, 200 roundings of the windward mark, 200 roundings of the leeward mark?

What I really wanted to emphasize was the number of problems I've had and the number of mistakes I've made. If making mistakes and learning from them leads to experience, then I dare you to find anyone with more experience than me 

When I wrote the book I had in mind someone who was starting at the same point that I did (with a 1 week cruising course). What I was trying to do was get him past the hundreds of mistakes that I made, so that he can go a step further and make his own mistakes on harder stuff.

I am certain there are better ways to do the things I've mentioned. I would be extremely happy to hear about them. Please send them to me directly. If they are better I will certainly include them in the next edition. Please! send them to me! I really want to learn. Even on the small things. (For example I just received an e-mail about belts on the engine. I'll be inserting it into the book tonight.)

Writing the book was as much a learning experience for me. For example I sent e-mails to several Figaro II racers to find out how to gybe in 30 knots, but none of them responded. I still want this answer.

If you think the quotes are long now, you should have seen the first draft! If stuff was interensting to me, I stuck it in. It's that simple. This isn't a novel; it's a reference book. You should read the parts that you find interesting and use the other pages to line your bird cage.

Have fun.

Andy


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

Hey Andy, will you include version numbers or last edited dates on the download site and in the book, so that we can know that we have the latest, most recent edition?


----------



## Bradhamlet (Nov 8, 2002)

Do any of you guys hear the weird stuff out there? I can be out for a day sail and hear the voices and other noises. It was kind of a relief to know that it was not just me. Any one else with this happening?


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

Andy, a great read for anyone who sails short handed. Many great suggestions. 

Moe


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

When I was sailing my 27 Catalina, which has been the past 5 years, nearly every trip has been single handed. Some of the things in the book were quite interesting, particularly the continuous jib sheet. I rigged something a bit different, but served the same purpose. I always sit on the starboard side of the boat, which placed me directly in front of the compass GPS/plotter/depth finder, plus provides nearly unobstructed view. I run the port jib sheet through a block attached to the port winch. The sheet can then be operated easily, and without moving to the other side of the cockpit by using the starboard winch for both jib sheets. The boat has tiller steering, and a tiller-tamer holds the tiller firmly in place when necessary. The roller Alado roller furling line is also on the boat's starboard side, fed through a nearby cleat opening and has a stop-knot in the end of the line, thus providing instant access.

My biggest gripe with sailboats is VHF radio access, which is usually only by leaving the cockpit and going into the cabin, something that is not too smart while sailing the congested waters of Chesapeake Bay. The solution, which I intend to rig on my Morgan 33 O.I. is to purchase a VHF that has a remote mic system, one that allows the operator to change channels, volume, etc right on the mic, and hang the mic on the pedestal where it's instantly accessible.

Another pet peeve of mine is the engine controls. Most are dual level systems, which means that you need three hands in order to steer, shift and throttle. A single-lever binnacle control quickly solves this age-old problem.

I'm only about halfway through the book at this point, and there is an enormous amount of information pertaining to sleep deprivation. I'm one of those guys that nodded off while at the tiller one sunny afternoon. It was only for a few seconds at most, but it got my undivided attention. Fortunately, I was able to ease into a sheltered cove, dropped the anchor and took a short nap. After just a few hours rest I was good for the rest of the day, tied up to the dock an hour after sundown, and tilted a few atg the weekend dock party before going to bed.

I'm really looking forward to reading the rest of the book, and hopefully, get some more tips that will help me single hand the Morgan 33 O.I..

Thanks again Andy,

Gary


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

*Thank You!*

Many thanks to Tanley for posting the pdf, and Andy (FoolishMuse) for writing the book. I'm obsessed with the subject of Single Handed Sailing and the book was literally a 'gift'. Thank you.


----------



## serenespeed (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm about half-way through and loving it!

I like the (lengthy) quotes.

Thank you to the author! (and OP.)

Is there some place to make a donation to the author? I almost feel like I've stolen the book. I can't help but think I'll save a lot of time and $$$ for having read this...


Thanks again!


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

travlineasy said:


> When I was sailing my 27 Catalina, which has been the past 5 years, nearly every trip has been single handed. Some of the things in the book were quite interesting, particularly the continuous jib sheet. I rigged something a bit different, but served the same purpose. ... I run the port jib sheet through a block attached to the port winch. The sheet can then be operated easily, and without moving to the other side of the cockpit by using the starboard winch for both jib sheets.


Do you have any pictures of this setup? I have tried something similar on my C27 but the high cockpit coaming makes it difficult to run the sheet to the opposite winch. My solution was to put a single turn on the leeward winch and then to the windward winch; I was still switching sides with each tack.


----------



## FoolishMuse (Oct 12, 2006)

Serenespeed: If you look on Chapter 1, page 3, you'll see where to mail a tenner. I made a mistake in my postal code. It should read V8Z 6R7


----------



## sidney777 (Jul 14, 2001)

I have been reading it for about 5 pages but still haven't got past him telling how he knows everything and is the most experienced-- (EGOMANIAC)-. Hope is starts telling things about the subject of the book. But, he has already turned me off and don't know if I can readmore.


----------



## serenespeed (Apr 6, 2010)

FoolishMuse said:


> Serenespeed: If you look on Chapter 1, page 3, you'll see where to mail a tenner. I made a mistake in my postal code. It should read V8Z 6R7


FoolishMuse: I thought I'd read that in this thread. But, when I re-read the thread I copuld not find the address 

tenner to be snail-mailed.



sidney777 said:


> I have been reading it for about 5 pages [snip...]


Keep reading


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

thanks _foolish muse_ a good read


----------



## FoolishMuse (Oct 12, 2006)

Serenspeed, thanks very much. I really appreciate it.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

AdamLein said:


> Do you have any pictures of this setup? I have tried something similar on my C27 but the high cockpit coaming makes it difficult to run the sheet to the opposite winch. My solution was to put a single turn on the leeward winch and then to the windward winch; I was still switching sides with each tack.


I'm not sure if I have any photos around--i'll have to look in the archives. Essentially, I took an old, galvanized block I had sitting in a junk box and fastened it to the port winch using a short length of 3/8-inch braid. I then fished the port jib sheet through the block and brought it over to the starboard winch. It works great, the block is about an inch or so above the cockpit coaming and I never have to leave the starboard seat to tack.

I'll try to create a drawing on the PC this evening.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I didn't have a photo handy, maybe sometime next weekend when I get a few free hours I'll try to shoot one for you. Here's a rough sketch that I did that may help.










Gary


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks... I can picture that though I'd still not like it for the section of jib sheet between the block on the winch and the block on the toe-rail to rub on the cockpit coaming. I suppose it depends on your jib sheet car placement.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

The jib sheet is about two inches above the cockpit coaming and never gets any closer than that no mater where I place the toe-rail block. I run a 100 percent jib, and the foot of the sail is positioned a bit higher than most. The attached photo shows you my view from the cockpit, which is pretty much unobstructed.










If you look closely at the lower left corner of the photo you'll see the jib block on the toe rail. It is positioned approximately halfway between the front and back cabin bulkheads. I rarely have to move it unless I'm sailing in heavy weather and just have a small tab of jib out for control purposes.

Hope this helps,

Gary


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

sidney777 said:


> I have been reading it for about 5 pages but still haven't got past him telling how he knows everything and is the most experienced


Sounds like you are reading a different book than the rest of us.


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

Andy: Your book is a great read and we are incorporating a number of your suggestions on our boat...an S&S 37 ft sloop which I have single handed a lot a number of times, but not non-stop overnight without a crew. I was particularly interested in your comments on Figaro. I sailed in Brittany, France (L'abervrach) which was the finish of Figaro in 2008-09 singlehanded race on a friend's boat. These guys are crazy...the French are incredibly avid single-handed racers. You should get yourself one of these boats and join their one-design race!!

Here is a photo album of my sailing friends and Figaro in Brittany.

https://picasaweb.google.com/moe.gig/FranceSailing2008#

Moe


----------



## FoolishMuse (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks Moe. Yes, I'd love to get one, but I've got this darn mortgage. 

I'd be very interested in hearing which suggestions you are trying and which ones you've rejected. If I can get 100 singlehanders to use the vinagre bottle in chapter 11, I'll consider the book to be a success!

Andy


----------



## born2bfree (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the post.
Very interesting material.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Andy,

Haven't got to chapter 11 yet, but you're pretty much convinced me to stick with a standard auto-pilot since 95 percent of my sailing will be done in Chesapeake Bay, Delaware Bay and down the ICW to the Florida Keys. The longest ocean run will likely be to the Bahamas, which isn't very far at all. I'm about halfway through the book, and have downloaded your Sextant book as well for a reference manual to keep on the boat. Sometimes the mind goes to Hell and we tend to forget little things that we've been doing for years.

Thanks again,

Gary


----------



## liveincolor (Mar 10, 2011)

awesome! Downloading this for my kindle


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey Andy 

Thanks for making your book available for free  Cruisers can afford that! 

I just downloaded it so I can read it on the boat later.

A few months ago I did Nice - Palma de Mallorca; Palma - Canaries; Canaries - St Martin. 4,200 rhumb line miles.

Obviously I was a bit worried about the Med solo with so much shipping, but t'was no problem. 
Love the freedom, the problem solving, the relience on just moi 

In the Canaries bumped into an Aussie who is the fastest Australian single handed circumnavigation, non-stop, not assisted (same time as some teenybopper nearly circ'ed, but he didn't get the media!). his advice for single handing was good: "When you get a problem fix it then and there, don't matter what time it is, you're on watch anyway!" Good advice and had me working up on the bow one night at 2am. Felt good to do that little job then, and not put it off till the daytime.

My general advice is: "Back yourself". i.e to have confidence in our own ability  And sleep lots 


Mark


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

The chapter on how to hove to is different than what I've read and done in the past. I've always kept the main sheet pretty snug so that the boat lies closer to the wind than abeam to it which will happen when the main sheet is completely released or slacked as the book suggests. I need to try it your way to see how the boat behaves.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Andy,

Finished reading the book at 1:44 a.m., and yes, I have the jug, but mine is an old milk jug that has been on the boat(s) for years. I never understood the mentality of standing on the gunwale, hanging on to a shroud, etc... It just doesn't make sense. Besides, I would end up getting my feet wet--damned prostate! 

Thanks again,

Gary


----------



## Balandra (Feb 18, 2011)

*Another Good Single-Hander Book*

Have you read 'Little Boat Big Ocean' by Alan Rush? It is a great book put together using his original sailing log when he sailed single-handed across the Pacific in a 21-foot wooden boat back in 1979. Really well written and a must for all sailors not just single-handers. It also depicts a really interesting time he had running coconut plantations on Fanning and Washington Islands and has some great colour photos - love the one of the 10 foot marlin! The books on Amazon and highly recommended.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

liveincolor said:


> awesome! Downloading this for my kindle


On that note, if the book happened to be published in a format e-readers can handle better, I would not complain! Easy examples are HTML and single-column PDF...


----------



## Balandra (Feb 18, 2011)

*eBooks for Single Handers*

Good point but I understand that colour books with pictures aren't easily converted. Is that right? Also, being a 'cruiser' myself I do prefer reading a paperback whilst soaking up the rays....


----------



## Balandra (Feb 18, 2011)

I've just found out that the book is available on Google Books. Does this help you eBookers?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I downloaded the book, printed it out on my laser printer in booklet format, which prints both sides, cut the pages on my paper cutter, then using a couple C-clamps, two strips of wood and some Elmer's Glue, I bound the booklet. This is really easy to do and you can see detailed instructions at YouTube - Basic DIY Book Binding Demonstration

Good Luck,

Gary


----------



## FoolishMuse (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow, a bound book. I've coil bound a few copies. I'd love to see a photo of your glue bound version.

Andy


----------



## born2bfree (Mar 4, 2011)

travlineasy said:


> Andy,
> 
> Haven't got to chapter 11 yet, but you're pretty much convinced me to stick with a standard auto-pilot since 95 percent of my sailing will be done in Chesapeake Bay, Delaware Bay and down the ICW to the Florida Keys. The longest ocean run will likely be to the Bahamas, which isn't very far at all. I'm about halfway through the book, and have downloaded your Sextant book as well for a reference manual to keep on the boat. Sometimes the mind goes to Hell and we tend to forget little things that we've been doing for years.
> 
> ...


travlineasy,
Can you post link for Sextant book you have mentioned in your recent post?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Here you go, Andy.










Gary


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

You can download the sextant guide from http://www.minitransat650.com/Sextant_Users_GuideV6.pdf

Gary


----------



## liveincolor (Mar 10, 2011)

AdamLein said:


> On that note, if the book happened to be published in a format e-readers can handle better, I would not complain! Easy examples are HTML and single-column PDF...


Currently my skill on a computer is far beyond my skill aboard (that's soon to change  ), nonetheless, I've discovered a number of methods for converting numerous text files into the appropriate format for the kindle. Although sometimes arduous, .pdf files are easily transferred to my kindle without much effort.


----------



## liveincolor (Mar 10, 2011)

Balandra said:


> Good point but I understand that colour books with pictures aren't easily converted. Is that right? Also, being a 'cruiser' myself I do prefer reading a paperback whilst soaking up the rays....


Pictures can make things difficult. It's best to remove them during the conversion process. However, it is still possible to preserve pictures, in some cases I find it necessary to leave them if the picture plays a vital role in understanding the subject matter. I must agree though, the written word is a priceless possession no piece of technology will substitute, that's why I'm so infatuated with celestial navigation. However, there is also value in the ability to take hundreds of books aboard at only the cost of a few ounces.



Balandra said:


> I've just found out that the book is available on Google Books. Does this help you eBookers?


Possibly. It can make converting less painful.


----------



## Marunio (Nov 30, 2007)

lancelot9898 said:


> The chapter on how to hove to is different than what I've read and done in the past. I've always kept the main sheet pretty snug so that the boat lies closer to the wind than abeam to it which will happen when the main sheet is completely released or slacked as the book suggests. I need to try it your way to see how the boat behaves.


I have the same thoughts.
Being abeam in some waves does not sound "comfortable".
But this might be useful in flatter water - somthing new to try when winter is finally over....
m


----------



## FoolishMuse (Oct 12, 2006)

Regarding heaving too, you guys have made a good point. I didn't write it thinking of heaving too in storm conditions. I was trying to indicate using heaving too for day to day situations like dropping sails, starting the motor, etc. 

I was trying to get readers to use this technique much more often than most do, virtually every time they go sailing. If I am not using an autopilot, then I really do heave too every time I return to the dock. It works perfectly.

I should make some adjustments to the book to clarify this, and to discuss using the mainsail to maintain an upwind heading, and using the tiller to travel downwind.

Thanks for your points. I appreciate it.

Andy


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

Regarding what to do with your main sheet, I think it depends on the boat and the conditions. I always keep it a bit snug.

Andy, I heave-to to lower sails all the time when singlehanding. works great and the jib drops straight on the deck.


----------



## cthomas (Jan 18, 2007)

Mr Evans,
Thank you for the book. I too enjoy single handed sailing. There are a lot of good thoughts in it. It is much appreciated. I also enjoyed your celestial navigation booklet. I thought it very much right on point that most books on celnav are just too complicated. I love your 'trust me just use 8' for main number. Most books try to get to the one mile accuracy when five or ten works just fine. Reality is 10 miles if one is lucky.
So how much fun is sailing one of those Mini 650s?


----------



## FoolishMuse (Oct 12, 2006)

We went through 7,000 downloads last night, which is 7 x my initial expectations.  It seems there was a sudden surge yesterday. The link must have been posted somewhere new. Does anybody know where?

A big thanks to everyone who has sent me a tenner, and double big thanks to those who sent me a twenty. I appreciate it all very much.

cthomas: Thanks for your comments. Your thoughts on sextants match mine exactly. I don't sail a mini, I sail an Olson 30 which is much faster.

Andy


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Jul 31, 2010)

To Foolish and the OP; 

Thanks so much for this materiel. I am currently looking into the purchase of my first boat, and had what I thought was a good idea of what I "required", ability to be singlehanded being at the top of that list. I have only read about half so far, but this book as has completely changed my mind on what I'm looking for in a boat (just one example: I am now looking for tiller-boat specifically, as opposed to "tiller or wheel? I don't really care..."). and although a newbie; most of what I've gone though so far does seem to ring true. 

I realize this thread has been dead for a couple weeks, but i think it deserves a bump for anyone that missed it first go-around.

THANKS AGAIN! THE INFO IN THIS THREAD IS EXACTLY THE REASON I READ SAILNET ON A DAILY!!


----------



## Balandra (Feb 18, 2011)

Another brilliant single-handed sailing read is 'Little Boat Big Ocean' by Alan Rush. Available as printed book and eBook on Amazon and is the true story, in eloquent sailing log style of Alan's single-handed journey across the Pacific in a 21-foot wooden boat in the 1980's. He had only a plastic sextant to navigate with and no electrics! Highly recommended.


----------



## algaebiodiesel (Feb 2, 2011)

travlineasy said:


> You can download the sextant guide from http://www.minitransat650.com/Sextant_Users_GuideV6.pdf
> 
> Gary


The link doesn't work. Do you have a copy you can send me?


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

algaebiodiesel said:


> The link doesn't work. Do you have a copy you can send me?


I've been looking for the guide as well.

I did find this one: How To Use A Sextant from the Burnaby Power & Sail Squadron.

I don't know if it is as indepth as the other, but at a glance, it looks like a good starting point for me.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Hope this works! Sextant_Users_GuideV6.pdf - File Shared from Box - Free Online File Storage

Gary


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Dangerous misconception.*

Although I have only scanned through it, this looks like a useful and informative book - I'll read it completely on my next trip. I read a lot and often pick up useful bits of information, even when I think I understand a subject. And huge credit to Andrew Evans for expending the time and effort to share his experiences with us all - for free!

It does, however, contain one statement that, while it is a common misconception, can be dangerous. The quote in question is 'A full AIS system transmits information about a vessel's name, position, course and speed". AIS does NOT transmit course, it transmits heading (part of the International Maritime Organisation standard for AIS). At first glance, this may not seems particularly relevant but it is, for two reasons. 1. This information comes from a fluxgate compass, which is subject to Variation and Deviation. 2. Heading does not indicate where you are going, only where you are pointed (think current, wind, etc.).

What this means is that, looking at all the reassuring little arrow heads on an AIS display, you may see other vessels that appear to that they would pass you safely but are actually on a collision course. Similarly, you may see a vessel that appears be on a reciprocal course that will actually pass safely.

You can only rely on AIS to tell you how close another vessel is, not the direction in which it is traveling. COG from a GPS would be much better but that's not how it works.


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

I forgot to mention that Course Over Ground IS used for collision alarms when you are about to get run down by the ferry that hasn't seen you.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

While AIS can be a useful tool, I will still be installing broadband radar on MY boat next spring. AIS won't do a thing for you when you are sailing at night in areas where there are lots of unlit day markers and pound-net stakes. 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

travlineasy said:


> AIS won't do a thing for you when you are sailing at night in areas where there are lots of unlit day markers and pound-net stakes.


I don't get it. Won't it still tell you whether AIS-transmitting vessels are?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

AIS does a great job of revealing the location of commercial vessels out there in the main channels, but of course they have to have their AIS transmitters activated. And, there are loads of small, commercial vessels operating without AIS, therefore you cannot see them at night unless you have radar. AIS has nothing to do with pound-net stakes, day markers, unlit buoys not on your charts, etc..., all of which can be seen by radar. As I said, AIS is a great tool, but only one in the arsenal of tools that cruisers can utilize to make their voyages a lot safer in this extremely crowded, go-faster society.

All the best,

Gary


----------



## h20man (Aug 11, 2008)

*another link for sextant manuyal*



algaebiodiesel said:


> The link doesn't work. Do you have a copy you can send me?


For the sextant manual this link appears to work...

for some reason the minitransat650 link is not valid...

Still reading through... looks good so far, thanks.


----------



## algaebiodiesel (Feb 2, 2011)

travlineasy said:


> Hope this works! Sextant_Users_GuideV6.pdf - File Shared from Box - Free Online File Storage
> 
> Gary


Thank you soo much! I've already started reading through it.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Glad I could help,

Gary


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I haven't read this thread or the link yet, but wow...just the cover is amazing! Singlehandedly flying a symmetrical spinnaker with reefs in both the main and jib!!! Impressive.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

travlineasy said:


> When I was sailing my 27 Catalina, which has been the past 5 years, nearly every trip has been single handed. Some of the things in the book were quite interesting, particularly the continuous jib sheet. I rigged something a bit different, but served the same purpose. I always sit on the starboard side of the boat, which placed me directly in front of the compass GPS/plotter/depth finder, plus provides nearly unobstructed view. I run the port jib sheet through a block attached to the port winch. The sheet can then be operated easily, and without moving to the other side of the cockpit by using the starboard winch for both jib sheets. The boat has tiller steering, and a tiller-tamer holds the tiller firmly in place when necessary. The roller Alado roller furling line is also on the boat's starboard side, fed through a nearby cleat opening and has a stop-knot in the end of the line, thus providing instant access.
> 
> My biggest gripe with sailboats is VHF radio access, which is usually only by leaving the cockpit and going into the cabin, something that is not too smart while sailing the congested waters of Chesapeake Bay. The solution, which I intend to rig on my Morgan 33 O.I. is to purchase a VHF that has a remote mic system, one that allows the operator to change channels, volume, etc right on the mic, and hang the mic on the pedestal where it's instantly accessible.
> 
> ...


Know what you mean about VHF access. I have mine mounted close to the hatch with mic accessible but when the boards are in or it's noisy, it's pretty useless. I have a small handheld unit that works extremely well and gets used more than the main VHF. The same is true of SSB radios.


----------

